# Community Fish for 15 Gallon Tall



## josecatala (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm going to restock my 15 Gallon Tall.... I only have a few low-light plants. Any ideas on what kinds of fish would go well in a tall tank... Other than Angels.... I'm have 3 in there now, that I'm relocating to my 50 Gallon planted tank.

Currently have
4 albino glo-lites
2 cory cats.
3 Angels (which are being moved)


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, Angels are a bit much for this small tank. 

I would go for relatively small fish that do not need to swim around so much. 
Perhaps Emperor Tetras or Phantoms. 

Smaller fish that will find a 15 tall acceptable swimming space: Fish that do not get more than about an inch, maybe a bit larger. Dwarf Rasboras, Endlers, the smallest Tetras like Embers, small Killies

Otocinclus

Dwarf Cories such as C. habrosus, C. hastatus, C. pygmaeus.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As always, Diana is right on. I have a 15 tall with a school of about 20 dwarf spotted rasboras, two panda cories, and two immature bristlenose plecos. The plecos will outgrow the tank, and when they do I will add some more panda cories.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Of course, shrimp are another good option.


----------



## josecatala (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input,
I'm pretty limited on the types of fish I can get at the LFS.... Still haven't decided... I've never had much luck with Shrimp. I did see a scarlet badis for sale at one of the stores. Never kept them before, but from my quick search. they stay pretty small.


----------

